# Dwarf gourami with black spots



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

O.K., i'll admit it, i'm somewhat of a fish "snob"; there are things i don't know because i simply gloss over the "common" fish that everyone and thier brother has, so some physical conditions i miss.

Do dwarf flame gouramis usually have little black spots very evenly spaced, almost symetricaly all over thier body? i really never inspected them close enough to notice, and i got these pics and i'm stumped. Personally i'd say it's normal coloration, but another fish store said it could be black ich, which i have zero experience with.
There was also a questioon as to the 3rd pic (which isnt as good as the first 2) She thinks it may be a heater burn but i really can't tell from the pic.

Anyone?


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Gah, missed the other 2 pics, heres one:


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Grrrr, and heres the last:


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Grrrr, and heres the last:


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

p.s. : Fullfish7 (the first pic) is really the third i made mention of. That's the one illustrating the possible heater burn i can't make head nor tales of.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

Pretty fish... however, I haven't a clue on the spots.

I was just going to ask, is it a peaceful, semi or aggressive fish? I have a dwarf powder blue and I had two of them until one was pretty injured by the other, so I returned the injured one to be rehabed at the store. I would love to have another, but I don't want anymore issues in my tank.


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks pretty natural to me, I have a few fish with random splotches on them that none of their brothers and sisters seem to get. It could be paravortex, a parasite very close to ick. Try regualr ich remedies (raising temp, salt, meds). If it starts to spread rapidly and turn the fins and body black, you could have velvet.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Gracie6363 @ Fri Apr 29 said:


> Pretty fish... however, I haven't a clue on the spots.
> 
> I was just going to ask, is it a peaceful, semi or aggressive fish?  I have a dwarf powder blue and I had two of them until one was pretty injured by the other, so I returned the injured one to be rehabed at the store.  I would love to have another, but I don't want anymore issues in my tank.


A little of both. The caveat that usually gets tossed in with most gouramis is with size comes attitude, the peaceful little 3" opaline will grow, and so will his temper. Now, such is not ALWAYS the case, but as a general rule, it works well. With most aggressive species however, keeping numbers to diffuse aggression is always a good place to start. However, tank size is a big factor as well, as there can be many territories in a tank, depending on its size. So if its a small tank, i wouldn't, if it's over say 36" long sure, worth a try. Most 36" tanks are 30+ gallons, if not 45/46. Those i'd say you'd have a decent chance at success.

Thanks for the input as well atltk.


----------



## lawngnome (Apr 19, 2005)

or they could be parasites, wait a while and see


----------

